# What do you think of Granada?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm getting to Malaga Capital on September 2. In case I don't like Malaga, I'm thinking of Granada city as Plan B. Things I like about Granada... The rents are cheap there. I know there's no big beach, but I'm not much of a beach person anyway. It's a gorgeous city and typically Spanish looking. It's big, but not too big. What do you think of Granada?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> I'm getting to Malaga Capital on September 2. In case I don't like Malaga, I'm thinking of Granada city as Plan B. Things I like about Granada... The rents are cheap there. I know there's no big beach, but I'm not much of a beach person anyway. It's a gorgeous city and typically Spanish looking. It's big, but not too big. What do you think of Granada?


The climate is the thing that would put me off living in Granada - it's very, very hot in the summer and very, very cold in the winter. We were there in February one year and the fountains in the centre of the city were frozen over - and there in May once when it was so hot I had to go and buy a hat, which for me is just about unheard of. Apart from being unpleasant that factor adds to your living costs as you need to spend a lot more on heating/cooling your home.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, the climate tends to be more temperate on the coast than in the mountains.

Also take a look at Jaén - another beautiful city with bags of history and culture, but with far fewer tourists so everything is cheaper.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I would do both!. Malaga has its own charm and plenty of historic sites. 

The heat and cold comments for Granada are quite valid. If you are not using a car then Granada is nice and compact. It has the Alhambra which I would rank as in the top ten must see Spanish places. You can walk up in the Albaicin district and take in the views. You also have the Sierra Nevadas mountain range nearby with skiing. 

Like any big city , Granada has its professional pickpockets so watch out in tourist areas.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. Yes, the climate in Granada is an issue with me - I didn't know about that. Jaen looks beautiful too, but that seems too small for me.

I'm thinking perhaps the best advice I can ask of you is by telling you where I'm at in my head and heart... So here I sit in Canada not really being able to do research on where to live, because I can't get a real grip on where to live just from the Internet since my senses can't be used - see, feel, hear, smell, touch. So often I read this on the forum, that you can't decide on where to live without being there for a while. I agree with that. And every place has its good and bad.

But on the other hand, I need to get all my ID in place, which starts with having to have a place to live in order to get my first piece of ID, which is my padron. I can't even get healthcare and I need healthcare ASAP. 

So I think, rather than asking for a Plan B on where to live if I don't like Malaga, I should ask you how mobile am I in Spain with respect to my ID? In other words, if I get my padron for Malaga as a starting place, can I just up and live elsewhere easily? Or do I have to start all the ID steps (padron, DNI, social security, healthcare card) all over again if I move?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh, I forgot my main point on this... So I'm thinking, if I can move easily from Malaga, I'll get an apt there even if I don't really like it, and use Malaga as my home base on the ground while I look for another place to live.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks for your replies. Yes, the climate in Granada is an issue with me - I didn't know about that. Jaen looks beautiful too, but that seems too small for me.
> 
> I'm thinking perhaps the best advice I can ask of you is by telling you where I'm at in my head and heart... So here I sit in Canada not really being able to do research on where to live, because I can't get a real grip on where to live just from the Internet since my senses can't be used - see, feel, hear, smell, touch. So often I read this on the forum, that you can't decide on where to live without being there for a while. I agree with that. And every place has its good and bad.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't need to apply for a new DNI but would, I'm sure, have to at least advise the relevant office of your new address, no doubt by completing a form. Everything else would probably have to be done over again, especially if you move from one autonomous region to another.

On the subject of possible locations, have you looked at Valencia city? It's Spain's third largest city, so bigger than Malaga, is also on the coast so has a good year-round climate, and much cheaper than either Madrid or Barcelona (not sure how apartment rents stack up against Malaga). I've visited a few times as a tourist and really like it, lots of history and culture and very good food too. It's easy to travel around to other Spanish cities as there are very good train connections. Has it's own airport too.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> You wouldn't need to apply for a new DNI but would, I'm sure, have to at least advise the relevant office of your new address, no doubt by completing a form. Everything else would probably have to be done over again, especially if you move from one autonomous region to another.
> 
> On the subject of possible locations, have you looked at Valencia city? It's Spain's third largest city, so bigger than Malaga, is also on the coast so has a good year-round climate, and much cheaper than either Madrid or Barcelona (not sure how apartment rents stack up against Malaga). I've visited a few times as a tourist and really like it, lots of history and culture and very good food too. It's easy to travel around to other Spanish cities as there are very good train connections. Has it's own airport too.


Valencia looks like a really good fit. Thank you for that suggestion. No, I hadn't looked there before. So I'll consider that.

It makes sense re what you say about the ID. That's what I feared - that I won't be very mobile. It's the same here in Canada, in that whenever you move you have to give your new address and change all your ID. Moving between provinces here is more complicated since much of the ID is provincial, like healthcare, provincial taxes (complicated when doing taxes) and driver's licence. So that's what got me thinking about perhaps it's the same in Spain.

I won't be able to figure out the best place to live in just a few weeks. I've already almost for sure got a private family doctor lined up in Malaga. So I've decided that I'll take a place in Malaga even if I don't really like it. If I don't like Malaga, I'll take my time looking around for somewhere else to live, using Malaga as my home base.

Thank you all for your kind guidance.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I went to the Alhambra Palace in February. It was freezing and blowing a gale. Very unpleasant.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Dunpleecin said:


> I went to the Alhambra Palace in February. It was freezing and blowing a gale. Very unpleasant.


As a Canadian, I am tempted to say, "You went to a palace and complain that it was cold and windy?!"

Instead I will simply give you a saying we have here in Canada... Canada has two seasons: Winter and construction.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess you've seen some cheap rentals in the Albacain area of Granada. While this area is extremely pretty in daylight, I think it could be somewhat intimidating at night for a single woman. I read before we visited that it can be a bit 'dodgy' at night - not sure how true this is, as I say, it's just what I read when looking for a hotel.

Pedestrian only, so no use if you plan on having a car either!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

brocher said:


> I guess you've seen some cheap rentals in the Albacain area of Granada. While this area is extremely pretty in daylight, I think it could be somewhat intimidating at night for a single woman. I read before we visited that it can be a bit 'dodgy' at night - not sure how true this is, as I say, it's just what I read when looking for a hotel.
> 
> Pedestrian only, so no use if you plan on having a car either!


Last time we were in Granada, we met an elderly American couple who'd been living in the Albaicin for several years and absolutely loved it there.

These so-called dodgy areas aren't always anything like how they're portrayed. I live in an area similar in style to the Albaicin, and many people say the same about it. A British couple who have just bought a house nearby received an email from an estate agent who had shown them properties in another, much smaller and more rural village, who, having been advised that they'd decided to buy here instead, told them it was virtually a "no go" area, especially at night. As we told them, as people who actually live here and have done for years, that was absolute rubbish. We are as safe here as we'd be virtually anywhere in Spain, and I have no qualms about walking around on my own late at night. The other day I saw this horrible event reported - in the middle of the countryside. I've never heard of anything like it happening here:-


Maniatan y golpean a dos hermanos en un cortijo de Torrox para robarles 7.000 euros . SUR.es


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> I guess you've seen some cheap rentals in the Albacain area of Granada. While this area is extremely pretty in daylight, I think it could be somewhat intimidating at night for a single woman. I read before we visited that it can be a bit 'dodgy' at night - not sure how true this is, as I say, it's just what I read when looking for a hotel.
> 
> Pedestrian only, so no use if you plan on having a car either!


Hi Brocher. Thanks so much for your input. I won't have a car in Spain, so that's something I am keeping in mind for where to live. Yes, the single woman aspect is something I do keep in mind wherever I go. But I know men are also often targeted for assault and mugging too. I think we all have to practice the same safety. But I do know I have to be a little more careful. I just hope my good street smarts translate in Spain, as they have in other countries.



Lynn R said:


> Last time we were in Granada, we met an elderly American couple who'd been living in the Albaicin for several years and absolutely loved it there.
> 
> These so-called dodgy areas aren't always anything like how they're portrayed. I live in an area similar in style to the Albaicin, and many people say the same about it. A British couple who have just bought a house nearby received an email from an estate agent who had shown them properties in another, much smaller and more rural village, who, having been advised that they'd decided to buy here instead, told them it was virtually a "no go" area, especially at night. As we told them, as people who actually live here and have done for years, that was absolute rubbish. We are as safe here as we'd be virtually anywhere in Spain, and I have no qualms about walking around on my own late at night. The other day I saw this horrible event reported - in the middle of the countryside. I've never heard of anything like it happening here:-
> 
> ...


I think this can happen, that a bad reputation of a neighbourhood may be blown out of proportion. So much crime has to do with chance - being in the wrong place at the wrong time. But I do listen to what people say, and take it with a grain of salt. 

What a horrible account of the home invasion in that article you posted. It could be that this one incident will now bring a bad reputation to that whole area. Fear spreads fast.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm afraid I was rather put off the Albaicin by the obscene graffiti on all the walls. The sheer number of tourists wandering round would also put me off living there. Great tapas bars though!

As for the Andalucian winters, they are unpredictable but you definitely get more nice sunny days than wet and windy ones.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm afraid I was rather put off the Albaicin by the obscene graffiti on all the walls. The sheer number of tourists wandering round would also put me off living there. Great tapas bars though!
> 
> As for the Andalucian winters, they are unpredictable but you definitely get more nice sunny days than wet and windy ones.


I agree with you about the graffiti - the whole centre of Granada always seems to be absolutely plastered with it whenever I've been there. You get some practically everywhere, but it seems much worse there for some reason.

I rather like graffiti when it's street art (have seen some wonderful examples in Valencia and Zaragoza) and it can make some rather run-down areas look better, but hate the slogans and especially the mindless tagging.


----------



## eyeboy (Feb 10, 2012)

fellow canadian here, currently in southern france but heading to malaga city in a few weeks for another look around, very intersted in the city and surrounding area as it seeems to offer much of what we think we want. i have nit been to granada but have heard about the climate, one of the main draws of the coastal areas. 

have a friend from canada who lives in Valencia and loves it, so that may be an option for you. 

good luck, i will post my thoughts on the city in the middle of the august feria!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I agree with you about the graffiti - the whole centre of Granada always seems to be absolutely plastered with it whenever I've been there. You get some practically everywhere, but it seems much worse there for some reason.
> 
> I rather like graffiti when it's street art (have seen some wonderful examples in Valencia and Zaragoza) and it can make some rather run-down areas look better, but hate the slogans and especially the mindless tagging.


I enjoy the street art too but sadly the crudely drawn representations of male genitalia that decorated the walls in Albaicin didn't come into that category. 

We don't get graffiti in Alcalá, despite it being a pueblo blanco with lots of tempting white walls. Not sure why!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I enjoy the street art too but sadly the crudely drawn representations of male genitalia that decorated the walls in Albaicin didn't come into that category.
> 
> We don't get graffiti in Alcalá, despite it being a pueblo blanco with lots of tempting white walls. Not sure why!


We get a bit of tagging around the town, but not much considering it's a big place. When we first arrived we would get local kids writing their names on our house walls (not just ours, they did it to others including their own houses!). They were daft enough to write their OWN names so it wasn't difficult to put a stop to as we went and "had a word" with the parents - one lad was flatly denying he'd done it till I pointed out he still had the marker pen in his hand!

The parents seemed surprised at first that anybody should object to it and thought it was normal, but I pointed out that'd we'd painted the house and paint cost money, not to mention it was a lot of work. Slowly the message seemed to sink in and it doesn't happen now.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I was just hanging out with a girlfriend tonight who hails from Columbia, and the weirdest thing... I knew she had family in Spain, but didn't know where. I was telling her about how you guys are helping out here on the forum to find a good fit for a city to live, and she said she has a sister in Granada and a niece in Valencia. For real! She's going to hook me up with them. 



Lynn R said:


> We get a bit of tagging around the town, but not much considering it's a big place. When we first arrived we would get local kids writing their names on our house walls (not just ours, they did it to others including their own houses!). They were daft enough to write their OWN names so it wasn't difficult to put a stop to as we went and "had a word" with the parents - one lad was flatly denying he'd done it till I pointed out he still had the marker pen in his hand!
> 
> The parents seemed surprised at first that anybody should object to it and thought it was normal, but I pointed out that'd we'd painted the house and paint cost money, not to mention it was a lot of work. Slowly the message seemed to sink in and it doesn't happen now.


That's too funny. LOL! 



Alcalaina said:


> I enjoy the street art too but sadly the crudely drawn representations of male genitalia that decorated the walls in Albaicin didn't come into that category.


I agree. Crudely drawn penises is typically not enjoyable for me either. Draw them well, and I have no objection. 



eyeboy said:


> fellow canadian here, currently in southern france but heading to malaga city in a few weeks for another look around, very intersted in the city and surrounding area as it seeems to offer much of what we think we want. i have nit been to granada but have heard about the climate, one of the main draws of the coastal areas.
> 
> have a friend from canada who lives in Valencia and loves it, so that may be an option for you.
> 
> good luck, i will post my thoughts on the city in the middle of the august feria!


Hey Eyeboy. What a blast to hear from you, my fellow Canadian! :canada: 

What are you guys doing in that neck of the woods - travelling or living? It sounds like you're looking to settle down. Are you going to be in Malaga after I arrive (September 2)? 

Yes, please tell us about the August feria. Perhaps you can post photos too? I didn't know about that event until now and just looked it up. Did you know they've been celebrating that every year since 1491?!


----------



## Kate Anda (Apr 3, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I enjoy the street art too but sadly the crudely drawn representations of male genitalia that decorated the walls in Albaicin didn't come into that category. :mad


Happy to report that the neighbour, a University professor, who was defacing the walls all over the Albaicin was eventually caught and prosecuted. He was obviously suffering some sort of breakdown and since then all the penis graffitti has been covered over, along with his other obscene graffitti.

I have lived in the Albaicin for 17 years and despite the tourists and students who have increased over the years, it is still a beautiful place. it is like living in a mountain village while having the city only a 5 minute walk away. Meanwhile crime in the neighbourhood has decreased due to the locals protesting and demanding better policing in the area.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Kate Anda said:


> Happy to report that the neighbour, a University professor, who was defacing the walls all over the Albaicin was eventually caught and prosecuted. He was obviously suffering some sort of breakdown and since then all the penis graffitti has been covered over, along with his other obscene graffitti.
> 
> I have lived in the Albaicin for 17 years and despite the tourists and students who have increased over the years, it is still a beautiful place. it is like living in a mountain village while having the city only a 5 minute walk away. Meanwhile crime in the neighbourhood has decreased due to the locals protesting and demanding better policing in the area.


That's good to hear. "Like a village within a town" is exactly how I always describe the area where I live, although your wonderful views of the Alhambra and the mountains are certainly better than ours!


----------



## iil888 (Aug 6, 2014)

Granada is one of the best places to go in Spain, because it joins snow and sun. There is nowhere I know to do snowboard on shorts!!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Snowboarding*



iil888 said:


> Granada is one of the best places to go in Spain, because it joins snow and sun. There is nowhere I know to do snowboard on shorts!!


You remind me of Fawlty's wife dreaming of a trip to LA or wherever in the US where one could sunbathe in the morning and ski in the afternoon. But then, perhaps you are too young to remember Fawlty Towers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> You remind me of Fawlty's wife dreaming of a trip to LA or wherever in the US where one could sunbathe in the morning and ski in the afternoon. But then, perhaps you are too young to remember Fawlty Towers.


¿Qué?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Kate Anda said:


> Happy to report that the neighbour, a University professor, who was defacing the walls all over the Albaicin was eventually caught and prosecuted. He was obviously suffering some sort of breakdown and since then all the penis graffitti has been covered over, along with his other obscene graffitti.
> 
> I have lived in the Albaicin for 17 years and despite the tourists and students who have increased over the years, it is still a beautiful place. it is like living in a mountain village while having the city only a 5 minute walk away. Meanwhile crime in the neighbourhood has decreased due to the locals protesting and demanding better policing in the area.


Hi Kate Anda. Thank you for your input. A 17-year reference is irresistible.  I'm definitely going to check out Granada. Considering the weather I've grown up in here in Canada, I think the weather will be quite a step up. 



iil888 said:


> Granada is one of the best places to go in Spain, because it joins snow and sun. There is nowhere I know to do snowboard on shorts!!


That's beautiful.



Justina said:


> You remind me of Fawlty's wife dreaming of a trip to LA or wherever in the US where one could sunbathe in the morning and ski in the afternoon. But then, perhaps you are too young to remember Fawlty Towers.


LOL!



xabiachica said:


> ¿Qué?


My name is Miguel. I come from Barcelona. I don't know nothing.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> My name is Miguel. I come from Barcelona. I don't know nothing.


All foreign TV shows broadcast in Spain are dubbed into Spanish and they sometimes take the opportunity to make a few "corrections".

When they broadcast Fawlty Towers in Spain, his name was Paolo and he was Italian. 

In Catalunya he was Mexican.

In the Basque country, however, he was Spanish.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> I'm definitely going to check out Granada. Considering the weather I've grown up in here in Canada, I think the weather will be quite a step up.


The weather might be a step up, but the insulation of the homes will be many steps down, so be sure to visit in winter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Kate Anda. Thank you for your input. A 17-year reference is irresistible.  I'm definitely going to check out Granada. Considering the weather I've grown up in here in Canada, I think the weather will be quite a step up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was he called Miguel in Canada?

I know, as Alcalaina says, that he had different names in different languages - but in the UK he was Manuel

odd they should change it for Canada :confused2:


----------



## Kate Anda (Apr 3, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Considering the weather I've grown up in here in Canada, I think the weather will be quite a step up )


I love the contrasts between summer and winter. Right now it is deliciously hot and dry, very little humidity, but at night a cool breeze comes from the mountains and the nights are fresh. 

When winter comes there is nothing better than the log fire and seeing the snow on the mountains. We did rebuild our own house here though, so it is insulated very well against heat and cold. We dont have air con or heating, but a natural patio that circulates the cool air in summer and is kept firmly closed in winter.

My Canadian friends love it here and always rent a cave in the Sacromonte for the summer. 

Whatever you decide it is worth a visit and be warned it is very hard to leave.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> All foreign TV shows broadcast in Spain are dubbed into Spanish and they sometimes take the opportunity to make a few "corrections".
> 
> When they broadcast Fawlty Towers in Spain, his name was Paolo and he was Italian.
> 
> ...


LOL! That's quite a cultural lesson on Fawlty Towers. I had no idea! So is he still from Barcelona in the Basque country? Or what's his line?



Brangus said:


> The weather might be a step up, but the insulation of the homes will be many steps down, so be sure to visit in winter.


Hi Brangus. Thanks for the tip. If I decide to live there, I'll be sure to ask about winterising. 



xabiachica said:


> was he called Miguel in Canada?
> 
> I know, as Alcalaina says, that he had different names in different languages - but in the UK he was Manuel
> 
> odd they should change it for Canada :confused2:


You're right - Manuel, not Miguel. We have the original UK version. You unearthed one of my (many) flaws - an inability to remember names. That's why I like this forum - I'm always reminded of people's names each and every time they post. 



Kate Anda said:


> I love the contrasts between summer and winter. Right now it is deliciously hot and dry, very little humidity, but at night a cool breeze comes from the mountains and the nights are fresh.
> 
> When winter comes there is nothing better than the log fire and seeing the snow on the mountains. We did rebuild our own house here though, so it is insulated very well against heat and cold. We dont have air con or heating, but a natural patio that circulates the cool air in summer and is kept firmly closed in winter.
> 
> ...


That sounds fantastic for you there. AND you have Canadian friends. You've got it made in the shade. 

Re the weather... Other than for a year in the province of Manitoba, I always lived in Southern Ontario, which is pretty good weather compared to most of the rest of Canada. I looked up the weather for Granada, and I see the yearly average ranges are from just above 0 C to around 30 C. To me, that's totally awesome. 

Re the other aspects of Granada, like the architecture, the history, the restaurants, the city structure, the palace, the cathedral, the mountains.... Well, in a nutshell, Granada is melting my heart. I'm really excited to have two really strong options to settle - Granada and Malaga - before even landing in Spain. Thanks all for your feedback.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> LOL! That's quite a cultural lesson on Fawlty Towers. I had no idea! So is he still from Barcelona in the Basque country? Or what's his line?


The thing is, the Basques don't consider themselves to be part of Spain so they are quite happy to take the p1ss out of a Spaniard (even though Manuel was of course a Catalan, being from Barcelona).

It gets complicated, this separatist business ...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> The thing is, the Basques don't consider themselves to be part of Spain so they are quite happy to take the p1ss out of a Spaniard (even though Manuel was of course a Catalan, being from Barcelona).
> 
> It gets complicated, this separatist business ...


Yes, I'm a little familiar with the Basques' separatist movement, and I know that Barcelona is not part of Basque country. So that's why I think Manuel's line may be the same. That's what I meant by asking. 

Yes, the separate business is very complicated. I'm no stranger to that here in Canada, where the Province of Quebec has a strong separatist movement. In 1995, there was a Quebec referendum asking Quebeckers if they wanted to be separate from Canada. 49.42% said yes, and 50.58% said no. A lot of countries have these movements. 

So is Manuel from Barcelona in the Basque country?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi, I lived and studied in Granada last year and really enjoyed living there and am also considering it for the future. Yes there are the extremes of hot and cold but as someone mentioned, the problem is that a lot of buildings are poorly insulated. So although you may be accustomed to the cold outside, it is the cold inside that can get to you. A lot of apartments and houses don't have central heating, or any decent heating system. For me, that was the worst part. The other one was that if you live in the old part of the city like the Albaicin or Realejo, it can get really noisy, as everyone is living so close together. Therefore, when you look for somewhere to live, you may want to consider these aspects of the places you are looking at.

I personally love Granada, it is a great mix of modern and traditional and has some breathtaking architecture. There is a lot of graffiti everywhere but also a lot of street art. Especially in Realejo where El Nino de las Pinturas, Granada's answer to Banksy, lives and has created some fantastic art. He was even given an award by the local Town Hall. And of course, there is the legendary free tapas! 

I have also briefly visited Valencia, which also struck me as a great city. I used to live on the coast near Malaga, Fuengirola, and there is still a lot to be said for Malaga and the Costa but I think it depends what you are looking for - culture or climate.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi, I lived and studied in Granada last year and really enjoyed living there and am also considering it for the future. Yes there are the extremes of hot and cold but as someone mentioned, the problem is that a lot of buildings are poorly insulated. So although you may be accustomed to the cold outside, it is the cold inside that can get to you. A lot of apartments and houses don't have central heating, or any decent heating system. For me, that was the worst part. The other one was that if you live in the old part of the city like the Albaicin or Realejo, it can get really noisy, as everyone is living so close together. Therefore, when you look for somewhere to live, you may want to consider these aspects of the places you are looking at.
> 
> I personally love Granada, it is a great mix of modern and traditional and has some breathtaking architecture. There is a lot of graffiti everywhere but also a lot of street art. Especially in Realejo where El Nino de las Pinturas, Granada's answer to Banksy, lives and has created some fantastic art. He was even given an award by the local Town Hall. And of course, there is the legendary free tapas!
> 
> I have also briefly visited Valencia, which also struck me as a great city. I used to live on the coast near Malaga, Fuengirola, and there is still a lot to be said for Malaga and the Costa but I think it depends what you are looking for - culture or climate.


Hey there Caz. I!
How's it going in the U.S. of A?
Hope you're enjoying life there and that your son is doing well


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> So is Manuel from Barcelona in the Basque country?


Yes, they didn't change anything.

Though I don't know if it was dubbed into Euskera or Castellano.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, they didn't change anything.
> 
> Though I don't know if it was dubbed into Euskadi or Castellano.


That would be euskera


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That would be euskera


Caught it in time! Do you know which language programmes are dubbed into there?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Caught it in time! Do you know which language programmes are dubbed into there?


Well, it depends on the channel. At least one of the ETB channels for example is Basque speaking.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky & Alcalaina, thanks for your clarification. It's often the small details that speak to culture - such as the varied dubbing of Fawlty Towers. 



Caz.I said:


> Hi, I lived and studied in Granada last year and really enjoyed living there and am also considering it for the future. Yes there are the extremes of hot and cold but as someone mentioned, the problem is that a lot of buildings are poorly insulated. So although you may be accustomed to the cold outside, it is the cold inside that can get to you. A lot of apartments and houses don't have central heating, or any decent heating system. For me, that was the worst part. The other one was that if you live in the old part of the city like the Albaicin or Realejo, it can get really noisy, as everyone is living so close together. Therefore, when you look for somewhere to live, you may want to consider these aspects of the places you are looking at.
> 
> I personally love Granada, it is a great mix of modern and traditional and has some breathtaking architecture. There is a lot of graffiti everywhere but also a lot of street art. Especially in Realejo where El Nino de las Pinturas, Granada's answer to Banksy, lives and has created some fantastic art. He was even given an award by the local Town Hall. And of course, there is the legendary free tapas!
> 
> I have also briefly visited Valencia, which also struck me as a great city. I used to live on the coast near Malaga, Fuengirola, and there is still a lot to be said for Malaga and the Costa but I think it depends what you are looking for - culture or climate.


Hi Caz. Others in this thread have spoken about the lack of insulation in Granada. Often houses aren't heated either? Well, I just don't understand this when the temps in the winter year in and year out hover around 0 C. You're right, that I don't live inside a house in that temperature, so I'm not accustomed to it.

Thank you so much for your heart-felt account of Granada. I don't know if I'll live there, but I'll certainly visit at the very least. It's only about 1-1/2 hours to drive there from Malaga, as you probably know. Part of why I have Granada on my agenda is because my father went to the University of Granada. Is that where you studied too? He was born in Madrid and raised in Malaga. That's another reason I have Malaga on my agenda. Madrid is too big for my liking to live, but that's on my visiting agenda also. 

I like the looks of Valencia and thank you also for your account of that. 

Oh, where to live, where to live? Woe is me when I have to worry about where to live in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Thank you so much for your heart-felt account of Granada. I don't know if I'll live there, but I'll certainly visit at the very least. It's only about 1-1/2 hours to drive there from Malaga, as you probably know. Part of why I have Granada on my agenda is because my father went to the University of Granada. Is that where you studied too? He was born in Madrid and raised in Malaga. That's another reason I have Malaga on my agenda. Madrid is too big for my liking to live, but that's on my visiting agenda also.


You'll find that to be one of the really good things about living in Malaga capital, I'm sure - the fact that it's within easy reach of so many wonderful places to visit. As well as Granada, Cordoba, Antequera and Ronda are all an easy day trip. A bit further afield but only a few hours by train and you are in Sevilla with connections to Jerez and Cadiz from there. And of course with the excellent AVE high speed trains Madrid is now only 2 hours 40 minutes away. AVE fares were reduced substantially last year and are now very reasonable if you book a few weeks in advance via the Renfe website. Once you are in Madrid there are places you can easily make a side trip to by train - on previous visits we've "done" Toledo, Segovia and Aranjuez and next time maybe we'll make it to Avila.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey there Caz. I!
> How's it going in the U.S. of A?
> Hope you're enjoying life there and that your son is doing well


Hi there Pesky! Nice to "see" you and see there are still a lot of familiar names on this forum. It has been a challenge studying full time but I am going into my final year in September so the end is in sight! My son is also doing well, when we went out there he only spoke Spanish and now he is speaking English fluently, albeit with a Californian accent! 
Hope things are going well for you.

Back to topic - AllHeart, yes I don't understand the lack of insulation either but last December there were days when it was about -2 or -3 outside and it was so cold in my apartment I could hardly bear to go to the bathroom! I had two duvets and two blankets on my bed and wore two sets of pyjamas just to cope! 

Yes I also studied at the University of Granada - in the Centre for Modern Languages in Realejo. It was a Study Abroad program as part of my BA course in the US as I was studying Spanish and wanted to learn more formally about the history and culture of Spain and Andalucia. It was really interesting and we had a few professors who were real "characters" so never a dull moment.

Yes I agree with Lynn re Malaga's connections to the rest of Spain and the AVE is great!  By the way, after the discussion on graffiti in Granada, I saw this article today. The art in the picture is by the street artist, El Nino, and it is in the Realejo area. Hopefully this link works: 
https://www.euroweeklynews.com/news/spanish-news/item/121958-graffiti-legalised-in-granada

Good luck with your decision! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> You'll find that to be one of the really good things about living in Malaga capital, I'm sure - the fact that it's within easy reach of so many wonderful places to visit. As well as Granada, Cordoba, Antequera and Ronda are all an easy day trip. A bit further afield but only a few hours by train and you are in Sevilla with connections to Jerez and Cadiz from there. And of course with the excellent AVE high speed trains Madrid is now only 2 hours 40 minutes away. AVE fares were reduced substantially last year and are now very reasonable if you book a few weeks in advance via the Renfe website. Once you are in Madrid there are places you can easily make a side trip to by train - on previous visits we've "done" Toledo, Segovia and Aranjuez and next time maybe we'll make it to Avila.


I had no idea that Malaga Capital is so connected to everything else. That's one of the reasons I loved living in Toronto. I've been living in a small city about an hour outside of Toronto for 14 years now, and really miss being in the centre of things. Yes, the AVE is one of the reasons I'm considering Malaga, as my connection to visiting Madrid. The AVE looks awesome. I've never seen anything like that before. 

Do you know if there are day bus trips going out of Malaga to these towns? I won't have a car of my own.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Caz.I said:


> Hi there Pesky! Nice to "see" you and see there are still a lot of familiar names on this forum. It has been a challenge studying full time but I am going into my final year in September so the end is in sight! My son is also doing well, when we went out there he only spoke Spanish and now he is speaking English fluently, albeit with a Californian accent!
> Hope things are going well for you.
> 
> Back to topic - AllHeart, yes I don't understand the lack of insulation either but last December there were days when it was about -2 or -3 outside and it was so cold in my apartment I could hardly bear to go to the bathroom! I had two duvets and two blankets on my bed and wore two sets of pyjamas just to cope!
> ...


Are you living in California? That's where one of my brothers was born.

I can't imagine living in that cold environment. And I really don't understand it when insulating a home and putting in heating is so easy. Or perhaps it's not easy with old buildings?

Thanks for the link about the street art. That's a gorgeous picture! 

Your course sounds really interesting. So were your courses taught in Spanish or English? I'd like to learn about the Spanish culture also, but I know my learning will be limited by my limited Spanish. But once I get there, I'll learn more really fast. The more Spanish I learn, the more about Spain I learn.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> I had no idea that Malaga Capital is so connected to everything else. That's one of the reasons I loved living in Toronto. I've been living in a small city about an hour outside of Toronto for 14 years now, and really miss being in the centre of things. Yes, the AVE is one of the reasons I'm considering Malaga, as my connection to visiting Madrid. The AVE looks awesome. I've never seen anything like that before.
> 
> Do you know if there are day bus trips going out of Malaga to these towns? I won't have a car of my own.


There are certainly public bus services (quite frequent ones) to Antequera, Cordoba, Granada and Ronda from Malaga, which are the nearest places. Antequera only takes about 1 hour (we've done the trip by bus ourselves), not sure about Cordoba as we went by train (and that is served by the Ave too which takes only 45 minutes). Granada takes a bit longer, maybe 2 hours, as does Ronda. There is a train service direct to Ronda from Malaga also which goes via the El Chorro gorge, stunning scenery. I think there is only 1 service in the morning and one back in the afternoon (just before 5pm) so it might be nice to do the journey one way by train and the other by bus, that way you get different things to look at on each leg of the trip. Often in Spain you will find that the railway station and sometimes even the main bus station is some distance from the centre of the town/city, but there are always pretty frequent local bus connections to take you into the centre if you don't want to, or are unable to, walk too far. Granada is particularly good for that, they even have tiny little microbuses that take you up to the Albaicin and to the Alhambra.

The bus services from Malaga to all these places are run by a number of different transport companies, so your best bet is, once you arrive there, probably to go to the information window at the central bus station (which is conveniently next door to the Vialia shopping centre which is where the main Maria Zambrano railway station is for the AVE services and those to Sevilla leave from,plus the station for the Cercanias rail services to the Airport and all stations along the coast as far as Fuengirola) and ask them for the timetables. They will print off a copy for you which also shows the fares, they are very helpful and all now seem to speak excellent English which wasn't the case 10 years ago!

I'm sure there are also coach trips with guides to all of these places organised for tourists, you might see these advertised in travel agents' windows. They will be much more expensive than taking public transport, and many of them will involve taking lunch at a restaurant which may or may not be to your taste. I've never found the places which cater to coach tour groups to be very good, unfortunately, I get the impression they work on the basis that the customers are unlikely to be coming back so don't try too hard!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn, thank you so much for putting in so much time and effort in providing me with all this information. That's so heartening to know that Malaga is a hub to so many places. I'll be sure to refer back to your post when the time comes to book my trips. You're awesome.


----------



## malagachica (May 10, 2013)

> I used to live on the coast near Malaga, Fuengirola, and there is still a lot to be said for Malaga and the Costa but I think it depends what you are looking for - culture or climate.


The OP seems to have rather taken against Malaga as I see you mention several times "If I don't like Malaga ..." in your posts.

It's true that Malaga doesn't have the Alhambra (it's an easy car/bus/train journey away though, and lovely though it is, there are only so many times you can (or would want to) visit!

Malaga is hardly deficient in culture, though! More museums than any other Andalucian city (including the excellent Picasso Museum), an internationally renowned Film Festival, its own excellent Symphony Orchestra and a beautiful theatre with good facilities for opera, ballet and musicals. 

There is good public transport (and with the Metro opening up it should improve still further) and a plethora of places to eat, drink and while away the warm evenings. The City Council has made huge strides in the last 5-10 years in smartening up and renovating the old buildings in the city - the city centre looks really beautiful now, especially by night - and our Christmas street decorations are really spectacular!

It's important though to realise that Malaga city (known as Malaga Capital) and Malaga province are not the same. The towns along the CdS have their own advantages, but if you want city living in the "real Spain" then it has to be Malaga itself. I have lived here for 14 years and though I'm kind of ready to move on (itchy feet from having constantly moved countries) I really appreciate Malaga and the richly interesting life I have lived here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

malagachica said:


> The OP seems to have rather taken against Malaga as I see you mention several times "If I don't like Malaga ..." in your posts.


No, I don't think so, considering she's not even in Spain yet. She's just trying to find out more about her options to be prepared, which is why the info you gave will be so useful!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, I don't think so, considering she's not even in Spain yet. She's just trying to find out more about her options to be prepared, which is why the info you gave will be so useful!


Exactly. Thanks for explaining that, Pesky Wesky. 



malagachica said:


> The OP seems to have rather taken against Malaga as I see you mention several times "If I don't like Malaga ..." in your posts.
> 
> It's true that Malaga doesn't have the Alhambra (it's an easy car/bus/train journey away though, and lovely though it is, there are only so many times you can (or would want to) visit!
> 
> ...


Hi Malagachica. Love the name. Your information is so very helpful. Thank you so much! You really speak from the heart about Malaga Capital.  I'm hoping so much to fall in love with Malaga Capital, but I haven't been there but for fleetingly when I was 15, which was 35 years ago. I fell in love with it then and hope it's similar to what I remember. I've rented a room there for the month of September, so at least I'll be there for a month. I've also lined up a private family doctor to do home visits. He sounds like a really nice man and he said he can be my doctor until my public healthcare kicks in. I also told the Consulate of Spain in Toronto that I'm moving there, so they sent me an official document saying that I'll be living there - something to do with election rights. So I've already established a little bit of roots in Malaga Capital. At the very least, Malaga will be my home for a month.

My favourite thing about your post is how you speak of Christmas decorations - in August! I love Christmas and it's my favourite celebration. My 51st birthday is on December 27th, so I'm soooooo excited to have the opportunity to celebrate that birthday in Spain - hopefully in Malaga Capital. 

Oh, and I see this is your first post. So, welcome to the forum.  Again, thank you so much for your post.


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi AllHeart.

I just wanted to say I'm really enjoying this thread, thanks for starting it! I also hope to move to Spain in the next couple of years, and whilst I love the idea of living for just a year in Granada, my research on this and other forums tells me that Malaga City is probably a more practical place for a long-term move. As a life-long Londoner, the compactness of Granada really appeals to me. However the extremes of weather put me off. I have been to Malaga City & the provincial coastal towns a couple of times over the last 2 years and really enjoyed the experiences. I am hoping to go to Granada for the first time this October for a few days, at least then I will have seen and experienced all the magic I hear about it.
Anyway, best of luck with your new adventure, would love to hear how it all goes...finding this thread inspirational and informative. Suerte!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

curlyclaire said:


> Hi AllHeart.
> 
> I just wanted to say I'm really enjoying this thread, thanks for starting it! I also hope to move to Spain in the next couple of years, and whilst I love the idea of living for just a year in Granada, my research on this and other forums tells me that Malaga City is probably a more practical place for a long-term move. As a life-long Londoner, the compactness of Granada really appeals to me. However the extremes of weather put me off. I have been to Malaga City & the provincial coastal towns a couple of times over the last 2 years and really enjoyed the experiences. I am hoping to go to Granada for the first time this October for a few days, at least then I will have seen and experienced all the magic I hear about it.
> Anyway, best of luck with your new adventure, would love to hear how it all goes...finding this thread inspirational and informative. Suerte!


Hi CurlyClaire. 

That's the cutest name. Do you have curly hair? 

That's great that you're liking this thread. Me too! 

Like you, I'm also leaning towards Malaga Capital. Granada is ruled out now for me as far as living because of the freezing inside environment. Or perhaps I'll live there for a short stretch during warmer weather. I'll be scoping it out in September and will post here with that adventure.

Perhaps you could also post here what you think of Granada when you visit in October. Best of luck in your voyages.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> I'm getting to Malaga Capital on September 2. In case I don't like Malaga, I'm thinking of Granada city as Plan B. Things I like about Granada... The rents are cheap there. I know there's no big beach, but I'm not much of a beach person anyway. It's a gorgeous city and typically Spanish looking. It's big, but not too big. What do you think of Granada?


Granada was the first mainland Spanish city I went to (back in 2001) after I decided to take an interest in Spain. I did a 2 week intensive Spanish course which included trips at the weekend to Antequera, Ronda and the Alpujarras, so overall it was a very good way of getting to know a bit of the language, local culture and the surrounding areas. The local teachers were pleased to take people out and about in the evenings and give some local insight into the city. It's worth considering doing something like that to help you "hit the ground running" when you arrive.

Having said that, I went back to Granada a few years later and some of the charm seemed to have worn off. The first time I went everything was exotic, different and a bit exciting, but the second time round I had got to know Spain a lot better and the novelty factor had worn off a bit.

I've only visited Málaga once so I can't really compare the two - and I believe it had been spruced up quite a bit since I went there anyway. But for some reason I feel I'd rather live there than Granada - maybe something to do with it being next to the sea.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi All heart, 
As you noticed Granada rents are cheap and you can get some great rented property, even in the heart of the city.
The surrounding suburbs are nice too. I particularly like Huetor Vega - modern and reasonably active, but still with the charm of villages in the outer province. Very hilly though. 

As to the Alhambra, most people who live in Granada hardly visit there, but it is something to be proud of.

Granada is quite a modern city in places, despite its reliance on tradition (particularly during festivals, which tend to be more traditional than in most parts of Spain). It has a large, well-respected University and a multi-cultural student population to go with it. During 'shopping hours' the city gets very busy and vibrant and you will find lots going on and lots of places to explore.
But, as already noted, there is a large gypsy population who can sense extranjeros out a mile off, so you have to be resilient and not let yourself get sucked into buying something you didn't intend to (or worse, getting your handbag stolen/pockets picked). This can be fairly easily dealt with by looking as confident as possible and not like a typical tourist. 

Temps are as already stated, but although winters can get very cold, I would say that you would find the weather nowhere near as harsh as in Canada. What people first notice about Granada (and Granada province in general) is that the winters aren't what they were expecting in 'sunny Spain', but to be honest, especially if you live in the city or surrounding areas, it really isn't that bad. Now out in the mountain villages, that's a bit different....
I notice the extremes of weather more in the summer, when parts of Granada can reach the hottest temps in Spain on occasion (although Sevilla tends to beat them most of the time).

More importantly, unlike Malaga and the costas in general, very few people in Granada speak English, so being able to speak and understand the local version of Spanish is very important.

Good luck in wherever you choose to live.


----------



## curlyclaire (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello, yes the clue's in my user name...I have very curly hair! I lived in Andalucia in 2012 when I taught English to Spanish kids. I lived in a little town called Ayamonte, right down on the Huelva coast, next to Portugal. I am hoping to move to Spain in a couple of years, and plan to visit a few different places to see what feels like 'home', as I hope to make a long-term move. I shall be on here regularly adding my experiences, hope to hear all about yours too.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Granada was the first mainland Spanish city I went to (back in 2001) after I decided to take an interest in Spain. I did a 2 week intensive Spanish course which included trips at the weekend to Antequera, Ronda and the Alpujarras, so overall it was a very good way of getting to know a bit of the language, local culture and the surrounding areas. The local teachers were pleased to take people out and about in the evenings and give some local insight into the city. It's worth considering doing something like that to help you "hit the ground running" when you arrive.
> 
> Having said that, I went back to Granada a few years later and some of the charm seemed to have worn off. The first time I went everything was exotic, different and a bit exciting, but the second time round I had got to know Spain a lot better and the novelty factor had worn off a bit.
> 
> I've only visited Málaga once so I can't really compare the two - and I believe it had been spruced up quite a bit since I went there anyway. But for some reason I feel I'd rather live there than Granada - maybe something to do with it being next to the sea.


Hi Chopera. Thanks so much for your valuable input. What a wonderful idea to do a Spanish course like you did. Yes, I'm definitely going to look into that. 

I can see what you mean that as you see more and more of Spain, you can get desensitized to the beauty of it. 

Yes, I heard Malaga has been spruced up over the last few years. I'm so pumped about landing there next week to see what it's like. 

When I was in Spain, I stayed most of the time in Benagalbon. I loved being on the shores of Mediterranean, more than any other body of water in my life. I don't like the beach life, but I do like being by the water. The home I grew up in was on the shores of Lake Ontario, which I really liked. My recollection of Spain, however, is where there is a beach there is a beach life. I'm more into being on the shores than living the beach life. You know what I mean - the difference between being by the water and being on the beach? 

Thank you again for sharing a slice of your life to help guide me.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Solwriter said:


> Hi All heart,
> As you noticed Granada rents are cheap and you can get some great rented property, even in the heart of the city.
> The surrounding suburbs are nice too. I particularly like Huetor Vega - modern and reasonably active, but still with the charm of villages in the outer province. Very hilly though.
> 
> ...


Hi Solwriter. Your name makes me wonder if that's writer of the sun, or writer from the soul. 

What an incredible account of your journeys and great advice. Your account of Granada really strengthens my interest in spending time there. Thank you.

People from Granada not visiting Alhambra reminds me of living in Toronto where I only visited the tourist attractions when friends visited. 

That's an important point you make about being able to speak Spanish in Granada. I didn't know there is little English in Granada. So that is something that I need to take into consideration. My Spanish is good at this point, but a whole long way away from being great. 

Thank you for your well wishes.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

curlyclaire said:


> Hello, yes the clue's in my user name...I have very curly hair! I lived in Andalucia in 2012 when I taught English to Spanish kids. I lived in a little town called Ayamonte, right down on the Huelva coast, next to Portugal. I am hoping to move to Spain in a couple of years, and plan to visit a few different places to see what feels like 'home', as I hope to make a long-term move. I shall be on here regularly adding my experiences, hope to hear all about yours too.


So you do have really curly hair.  Mine's almost pixie straight, like this: :hippie:

So I'm assuming you really enjoyed your stay in Spain in 2012, since you want to go back for a long-term move. It sounds like we're both on the same voyage, in looking for what feels like 'home.' 

Great to hear that you'll be adding your experiences on the forum. Yes, I'll be sharing mine too. So, until we meet again...


----------



## Kate Anda (Apr 3, 2014)

There is an ex pat bar run by Miles and Sue called Casa Lopez in the Realejo. A good place to meet both English and Spanish. I disagree about there being little English spoken in Granada, I have many bilingual friends and also many teacher friends who are kept busy teaching English. Most are more than happy to practise with you when they can. Organizing intercambios, language exchange is easy here and a good way to get to know people. The Centro de Lenguas Modernas has a notice board where people advertise.

I have also worked and become friends with many Gypsies through flamenco and have to say the only people who have taken advantage of us over the years have been either Spanish or other foreigners. True there are ladies telling fortunes around the cathedral and Alhambra or pressing rosemary into your hands and asking for money but just walk on by and they will leave you alone. The last time some one tried to pick my pocket in Granada they were two female backpackers with a map in front of them to hide what they were doing. And my Mum had her bag stolen by two men in suits sitting at the next table in our local plaza. As in any city you just have to watch your bag.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Kate Anda said:


> There is an ex pat bar run by Miles and Sue called Casa Lopez in the Realejo. A good place to meet both English and Spanish. I disagree about there being little English spoken in Granada, I have many bilingual friends and also many teacher friends who are kept busy teaching English. Most are more than happy to practise with you when they can. Organizing intercambios, language exchange is easy here and a good way to get to know people. The Centro de Lenguas Modernas has a notice board where people advertise.
> 
> I have also worked and become friends with many Gypsies through flamenco and have to say the only people who have taken advantage of us over the years have been either Spanish or other foreigners. True there are ladies telling fortunes around the cathedral and Alhambra or pressing rosemary into your hands and asking for money but just walk on by and they will leave you alone. The last time some one tried to pick my pocket in Granada they were two female backpackers with a map in front of them to hide what they were doing. And my Mum had her bag stolen by two men in suits sitting at the next table in our local plaza. As in any city you just have to watch your bag.


Hi Kate.
I'm glad your experience of living in Granada has been so positive and that you can pass this on to other people thinking about moving there.

However, having lived in Granada province for over 9 years and having spent a lot of time in Granada city (and surrounding suburbs), it was only fair I gave my perspective and experience (and, regarding the gypsies, that of many of the Spanish residents).

But most importantly, language certainly can be an issue in Granada. It may not be for someone living and working in an environment where being bilingual is the norm, or among teachers and students, but try to get anything 'official' done, and a non-spanish speaker will encounter problems.

Most workers in Government offices and town council offices do not speak English (although I'm sure many of them may be trying to learn it). Doctors, Dentists, Farmacia owners, Vets, other 'health related' workers, most of these will not have much of an understanding of English, if any at all, especially the further out you live from Granada city. For instance, Sante Fe is 'in the suburbs' of Granada, only 11k from the centre and near the airport, but finding an English speaker there can be difficult, unless, of course, you are looking for a hotel receptionist or perhaps a bar owner.

There are, however, one group of workers in Granada who usually have an English speaker among them - and that's the Guardia Civil...

It's good that different people have differing experiences of living in Granada.

I actually love the place, but I'm well-aware of its shortcomings and of the need to speak spanish here and I think it's important that anyone thinking of moving here gets the full picture.


----------



## Kate Anda (Apr 3, 2014)

Solwriter, Without a doubt learning spanish is the only way to go if you want to live in spain and get the most out of it and yes the accent in Granada is prob the worst in Spain. Still I do know people here who have lived and worked for years here without any Spanish at all. Cant be easy for them though and I wouldn,t recommend it.

I am well aware of the reputation of Gypsies amongst Spanish people. We have been warned so many times not to go the Gypsy neighbourhood or work with Gypsies. However my University professor was Gypsy, had two PHd,s and spoke english, a rarity I know but I have several Gitana friends who are qualified lawyers and social workers. Our house was built for easily half the quotes of local builders by employing skilled Gypsy plasterers and dumper drivers, decorators and an old gypsy with his own forge created our cast steel staircase. I can honestly say that after 17 years in spain I have never met a Gypsy who steals for a living, but many hairdressers, butchers, mechanics, shop owners, performers, cooks, carpenters etc etc. I get a bit tired of the old stereotype that Gypsies are all potential criminals. I was mugged at knifepoint once by a German junkie, yet the police kept insisting he must have been Gypsy.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Kate Anda said:


> Solwriter, Without a doubt learning spanish is the only way to go if you want to live in spain and get the most out of it and yes the accent in Granada is prob the worst in Spain. Still I do know people here who have lived and worked for years here without any Spanish at all. Cant be easy for them though and I wouldn,t recommend it.
> 
> I am well aware of the reputation of Gypsies amongst Spanish people. We have been warned so many times not to go the Gypsy neighbourhood or work with Gypsies. However my University professor was Gypsy, had two PHd,s and spoke english, a rarity I know but I have several Gitana friends who are qualified lawyers and social workers. Our house was built for easily half the quotes of local builders by employing skilled Gypsy plasterers and dumper drivers, decorators and an old gypsy with his own forge created our cast steel staircase. I can honestly say that after 17 years in spain I have never met a Gypsy who steals for a living, but many hairdressers, butchers, mechanics, shop owners, performers, cooks, carpenters etc etc. I get a bit tired of the old stereotype that Gypsies are all potential criminals. I was mugged at knifepoint once by a German junkie, yet the police kept insisting he must have been Gypsy.


I have quite a number of gypsies amongst my neighbours, and although there are some who are on the wrong side of the law quite frequently, the majority are nice people who have jobs if they can get them, keep their houses immaculate and bring up their children well.


----------

